# لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ



## fredyyy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

:11: ... :16_14_21: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_4_9: ... :ab4: ... :16_4_9: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_14_21: ... :11:​ 



مرقس 5 : 5 
وَكَانَ دَائِماً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً 
فِي الْجِبَالِ وَفِي الْقُبُورِ *يَصِيحُ* *وَيُجَرِّحُ* نَفْسَهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ. ​ 

متى 15 : 22 
وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ 
خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ
«*ارْحَمْنِي* يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي *مَجْنُونَةٌ* جِدّاً». ​







 


*رغـم ما َفعَلته الخطيـة فيَّ*​

*ورغم تأثيرها المُشين عليَّ*​ 
*مددت بثبات يدُكَ الشافية إليَّ*​ 
*رفعتني إليكَ ولم تنجسـك يديَّ*​ 
*لما لمستُــك. سـرى ُطهرك فيَّ*​ 
*شفيت جروحي صرت بك عفيَّ*​ 
*تعجب النـاس لما رأوا عملك فيَّ*​ 

*غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ*​ 
*لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ*​ 
*إنحنيت بشغف ُأقِبل قدميك التي سعتا اليَّ*​ 
*في سيري خلفك أرى آثارك ُتثبتِ حقق فيَّ*​ 
*وجهك لا يغيب عن عيني لذا إنطبع جمالك فيَّ*​ 
*دومًا تطلب نفوسًا ُأذِلت. لها منك سلامٌ أظهِره فيَّ*​ 
*شوقي رؤياك ممجدًا ببيت الآبِ وأرى ما أعددته ليَّ*​ 


*:11: ... :16_14_21: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_4_9: ... :ab4: ... :16_4_9: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_14_21: ... :11:*​ 


*صورة من كاندي وتعليق من fredyyy*
*أذكر تعبير أثَّر فيك*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*




الله

كلمات رائعه ومميزه ومن القلب
الرب يبارك عمل يديكم وأم النور تبارككم

شكرا​*


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*دائما رائع فى تاملاتك*
*يا اخى الحبيب fredyyy*​


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

رووووعة كالعااادة
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي
ناطرين كل شي جديد منك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميلة جدا استاذ فريدي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## صوت الرب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رائعه جدااااا بجد*

*كعادتك استاذى *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك*​


----------



## vetaa (23 أكتوبر 2009)

[quote*لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ*]   [/quote]

*هو دة ربنا*
*بجد تعبيراتك واحساسك جميل جدا*

*شكرا لحضرتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

> *لما لمستُــك. سـرى ُطهرك فيَّ*​
> *شفيت جروحي صرت بك عفيَّ*​
> *تعجب النـاس لما رأوا عملك فيَّ*​
> 
> ...




جميله جدا يا فريدى
الرب يباكك ويبارك موهبتك
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 أكتوبر 2009)

> *لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ*


*
**روعة يا استاذنــــا*
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*
​


----------



## zama (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*لما لمستُــك. سـرى ُطهرك فيَّ

شفيت جروحي صرت بك عفيَّ

تعجب النـاس لما رأوا عملك فيَّ

غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ*

الحقيقة التعبيرات صادقة جداً ومن القلب فراحت للقلب بردو ..

أشكرك أستاذى فريدى ..

ربنا عمل معايا موقف من المواقف العجيبة اللى بيعملها معايا دايما وأنا مكنتش شايفه ..

الموقف ده حولى من قمة اليأس والضعف والأستسلام والفشل ..

إلى 

الفرحة و البهجة و السرور والقوة والأمل المتجدد والسعى للنجاح وأستثمار وزنة حياتى التى كانت مدفونة ..

أشكرك ياربى الحبيب ..


----------



## العجايبي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

_جميلة جدااااا
روعة
ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

> رفعتني إليكَ ولم تنجسـك يديَّ
> 
> 
> لما لمستُــك. سـرى ُطهرك فيَّ
> ...


رااااائع جدااا
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 أكتوبر 2009)

روعة أخويا وحبيبي بالرب بجد نعمة الروح القدس وعمله واضح فيك وفي كلماتك
أنا بحسدك أوي...

روعة الجملة دي:



fredyyy قال:


> *إنحنيت بشغف ُأقِبل قدميك التي سعتا اليَّ*​*أذكر تعبير أثَّر فيك*[/left]
> [/color]



بجد ليَّ الشرف إني بقرأ كلماتك...
الرب يبارك فيك وفي مامتنا الغالية كاندي...


----------



## ابن المصلوب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*لما لمستُــك. سـرى ُطهرك فيَّ*


*شفيت جروحي صرت بك عفيَّ*


*تعجب النـاس لما رأوا عملك فيَّ*
*كم هي جميله كلماتك الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جمييييييييلة زى كل مواضيعك السابقة
ربنا ينمى موهبتك ويبارك فيها 
​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2009)

> *غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ*



بجد انا سعيده انى ببعت صوره 

واستمتع بالكلمات الراااااااائعه 

ابها المبدع 

اتمنى كل صوره توصلك من اى حد 

تعلق عليها بكلماتك العذبه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرااااائعه
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل وممتاز ميرسي لتعبكم​*


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*منتهى الجمال والروعة اخى الحبيب
واحلى تقييم الك
وعن جد هاد جملة اكتير حبيتها وعجبتنى 
*


> *وجهك لا يغيب عن عيني لذا إنطبع جمالك فيَّ*


 *جميلة بجد جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وتعب خدمتك الجميلة

*​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمات رائعه جدا" جدا"
و احساس اروع

الرب يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ   ​*







​
*شكرااا على التأمل الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## أَمَة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> :11: ... :16_14_21: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_4_9: ... :ab4: ... :16_4_9: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_14_21: ... :11:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

شكرا أخي الحبيب فريدي على مناجاتك الصادقة كما عهدناها بك

ليتمجد اسم الرب في أعمال وحياة كل مؤمن لكي يعرفه كل الناس ويخلصون.


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*



شفيت جروحي صرت بك عفيَّ

أنقر للتوسيع...


تحفة يا فريدى ومهمه اوصف انا فعلا عاجز عن انى اوصف مدى جمال وروعة كلماتك
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يقويك دايما*​


----------



## كوك (24 أكتوبر 2009)

> *لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ*


 
_*فى منتهى الجمال طبعا *_
_* شكرا جدا يا *_
_*fredyyy *_

_*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع و جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك الجميلة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*رغـم ما َفعَلته الخطيـة فيَّ*​

*ورغم تأثيرها المُشين عليَّ*​ 
*مددت بثبات يدُكَ الشافية إليَّ*​ 
*رفعتني إليكَ ولم تنجسـك يديَّ*​ 
*لما لمستُــك. سـرى ُطهرك فيَّ*​ 
*شفيت جروحي صرت بك عفيَّ*​ 
*تعجب النـاس لما رأوا عملك فيَّ*​ 

*غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ*​ 
*لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ*​ 
*إنحنيت بشغف ُأقِبل قدميك التي سعتا اليَّ*​ 
*في سيري خلفك أرى آثارك ُتثبتِ حقق فيَّ*​ 
*وجهك لا يغيب عن عيني لذا إنطبع جمالك فيَّ*​ 
*دومًا تطلب نفوسًا ُأذِلت. لها منك سلامٌ أظهِره فيَّ*​ 
*شوقي رؤياك ممجدًا ببيت الآبِ وأرى ما أعددته ليَّ*​ 
*موضوع رائع ويستحق التقيم 
عارف حضرتك 
انا قرات الموضوع 7 مرات من جمالة وحاولت اقتبس بيت واحد او بيتين ولكن الحقيقة الكلام كلة عاجبني جدا وحساة 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا استاذ فريدي​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد اعمالك جميلة اوى اوى 
الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## rana1981 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمات رائعة جدا 
مشكور اخي فريدي


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ  

كلمات اكثر من رائعة ومعبرة 
الرب  يباركك ويزيدك من الموهبة ​


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم ايديك  اخي العزيز *
*كلمات اكثر  من رائعة *
*ربنا يبارك  بموهبتك ويزيدك من نعمه عليك*
*ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*بجد يا استاذ فريدى جميل جداا و الاحساس رائع
و فعلا هو ده عمل ربنا فينا 
ميررررررسى للكلمات الرائعة دى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ*​ 
*لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ*​ 
*إنحنيت بشغف ُأقِبل قدميك التي سعتا اليَّ*​ 
*في سيري خلفك أرى آثارك ُتثبتِ حقق فيَّ*​ 
*وجهك لا يغيب عن عيني لذا إنطبع جمالك فيَّ
*
رائعة كلماتك اخي فريدي

شكراا على العبارات التابعة من القلب

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*

*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمات طيبة 

شكرااا لك​


----------



## lovely dove (24 أكتوبر 2009)

> *لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ*​
> *إنحنيت بشغف ُأقِبل قدميك التي سعتا اليَّ*​
> *في سيري خلفك أرى آثارك ُتثبتِ حقق فيَّ*​
> *وجهك لا يغيب عن عيني لذا إنطبع جمالك فيَّ*​



كلمات راااااااااااائعه يا استاذ فريدي زي ما عودتنا 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك 
​


----------



## Kiril (24 أكتوبر 2009)

المسيح اتي للخطاة الذين اولهم انا
اتي ليشفي الجروح و يغفر الذنوب


----------



## مسعد خليل (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> رفعتني إليكَ ولم تنجسـك يديَّ
> 
> لما لمستُــك. سـرى ُطهرك فيَّ


رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااا فريدى كلماتك جميلة ومؤثرة الرب يباركك


----------



## Ferrari (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*
تأملات جميلة واحساس رائع

شكراً جداً على الكلمات الرائعة

تسلم ايدك فريدي الرب يبارك مجهودك
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أكتوبر 2009)

غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ​ 
لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ​ 
كلمات اكثر من رااااااااااااائعة
مرسي يا استاذ فريدي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## tena_tntn (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلوة قوى 
شكرا*


----------



## الأخت مايا (25 أكتوبر 2009)

لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ


ما اجمل هذه الجملة سوف ارددها دائما


الله يباركن ويغمركما  بحبه


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال يا فريدى *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ميرررررسى على الموضوع الرائع*
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

روعة يا استاذ فريدى
ربنا يزيدك نعمة


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا فريدى موضوع رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 أكتوبر 2009)

كم هى كلمات موثره جدا اخى الحبيب فريدى فحضرتك دائما تختار الكلمات التى تمس  قلوبنا 
الرب يبارك فيك اخى الحبيب


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2009)

انا قريته ركزت فى قوى بامانة ربنا يباركك اقولك حاجة يا استاذ فريدى يوم محس بضعف او كسر مش بدور غير فى مواضيعك ​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر الله لاجل الخلاص و مجىء الرب من السماء الذى يغير بقوته المغيرة و على مر التاريخ غير الرب الملايين  بل عشرات الملايين كل عام .
و نشكره لانه يشفى الاعماق و يداوى الجروج و يمنح السلام فى عالم الاضطراب .
و يحول النجاسة الى طهارة و السارق الى شخص امين .
و لا تستطيع الاحساس بما تسمع الا لم تعيش هذه الحياة فى المسيح .
الرب يبارك حياتكم 
وحيد جرجس


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> انا قريته ركزت فى قوى بامانة ربنا يباركك
> اقولك حاجة يا استاذ فريدى يوم محس بضعف او كسر
> مش بدور غير فى مواضيعك ​


 

*إن عبارتك هذه جعلت عيناي تدمع ... وقلت ما أكبر المسئولية التي عليَّ *

*ما أقل الكلمات التي أكتبها وما أبسطها ... لكن عندما تكون مصحوبة بقوتك يارب ... ما أقواها*

*إمتلك من جديد نبع أفكاري .... إمتلك من جديد قوة حب قلبي ... إمتلك من جديد أصابع يدي *

*الكل لك يارب ... مستحق يارب يا من لك القدرة والعظمة والهيبة والجلال والسلطان والجبروت*

*إملأ أفواهنا بكلمات تبني الآخرين .... ُتعزي من هم في ضعف ... تسند المكسورين *

*وضع سلامك في قلوبنا فيرى من حولنا جمالك وحبك ... فيعودوا لحضن الله الدافئ*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

وحيد جرجس ايوب قال:


> نشكر الله لاجل الخلاص و مجىء الرب من السماء الذى يغير بقوته المغيرة و على مر التاريخ غير الرب الملايين بل عشرات الملايين كل عام .
> و نشكره لانه يشفى الاعماق و يداوى الجروج و يمنح السلام فى عالم الاضطراب .
> و يحول النجاسة الى طهارة و السارق الى شخص امين .
> و لا تستطيع الاحساس بما تسمع الا لمَّ تعيش هذه الحياة فى المسيح .
> ...


 

*شكرًا أخي الحبيب وحيد *

*الرب يباركك ويُعمق شركتك معه ... وتكون سبب بركة للآخرين*


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع فريدى الرب يبارك عملك وحياتك


----------



## youhnna (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلمات رائعة فريدى
ربنا يبلرك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (4 نوفمبر 2009)

غفرت طهرت بررت بل سكنت فيَّ


لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ


إنحنيت بشغف ُأقِبل قدميك التي سعتا اليَّ


في سيري خلفك أرى آثارك ُتثبتِ حقق فيَّ


وجهك لا يغيب عن عيني لذا إنطبع جمالك فيَّ


دومًا تطلب نفوسًا ُأذِلت. لها منك سلامٌ أظهِره فيَّ


شوقي رؤياك ممجدًا ببيت الآبِ وأرى ما أعددته ليَّ

روووووووووووعة هالكلمات زرعت في صماصيم قلبي وانعشت روحي ..
فعلا" موهوب ومميز ألفرد ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويزيدكمان وكمان شئ يفتح النفس والروح تستحق الامتياز والجدارة 
انا غرت لكن صدقني للحسنى وبرأي يستحق التثبيت

ميرسي لحلاوة وطهر ما كتبت​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 نوفمبر 2009)

رائعة بجد
ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*لم يكن لي شفاء لكن أعلنت قوتك فيَّ* 
:11: ... :16_14_21: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_4_9: ... :ab4: ... :16_4_9: ... :16_4_16: ... :16_14_21: ... :11:​ 



مرقس 5 : 5 
وَكَانَ دَائِماً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً 
فِي الْجِبَالِ وَفِي الْقُبُورِ *يَصِيحُ* *وَيُجَرِّحُ* نَفْسَهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ. ​ 

متى 15 : 22 
وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ 
خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ
«*ارْحَمْنِي* يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي *مَجْنُونَةٌ* جِدّاً». ​






 


*رغـم ما َفعَلته الخطيـة فيَّ*​

*ورغم تأثيرها المُشين عليَّ*​ 
*مددت بثبات يدُكَ الشافية إليَّ


الرب يباركك ويبارك مجهودك
*​


----------

